# Manly Ferry



## Dickyboy

Manly ferry on a bad day.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skQeGxFnyCA

Who says short sea ferry routes have it easy?


----------



## reefrat

A long time ago I saw swells so big in the harbour that the ferry was not visible in the troughs


----------



## John Briggs

There are some people who rush down to ride the ferry back and forth as soon as the weather gets really rough.
Takes all types!


----------



## Pete D Pirate

A mate and I would, when the sea was really up, wag school to ride the Manly Ferries - all day.
The trick was, when the ferry returned to Circular Quay, to hide in the toilet cubicles up for'ard until she was under way again - thus avoiding the turnstiles and... another two trips for free!
The trips across the Heads were way better than anything Luna Park could offer.


----------



## Dickyboy

2008. This wasn't a rough day by any means, but the Colloroy still managed to get a bit of a roll on. (Thumb)


----------



## ben27

good day dickyboy sm,25th july.2014.23:28.re:manly ferry.great video.i have been there in bad weather,great to see the ferry from outside,thanks for posting regards ben27


----------



## John Briggs

Dickyboy said:


> 2008. This wasn't a rough day by any means, but the Colloroy still managed to get a bit of a roll on. (Thumb)


Sometimes the large swells rolling in the heads make for an interesting ride even in good weather.


----------



## Dickyboy

It wasn't until after I took those photo's, and many more, that I looked at Google Earth, and realised how close to the open Pacific the Manly Ferry goes. I'm used to large harbours (Including Poole, the second largest harbour after Sydney) being on a relatively sheltered coastline on the English Channel. I guess the might of the Pacific shows its teeth quite frequently. Kiwi is too far away to be an effective breakwater.


----------



## Pompeyfan

Dickyboy

I think you will find that Sydney Harbour(Port Jackson)is an inlet of the Tasman Sea(part of the South Pacific). As you would know, the Tasman can get very rough with large swells. Below are a couple of pictures of Sydney Heads on a better day with North Nead southeast of Manly, so close to the open Pacific as you say.

If I am wrong, I am sure our Sydney members will put me right?!.

Every time I was in Sydney it was good to see a ferry named Freshwater, the same name a coastal town here on the Isle of Wight, and Freshwater Bay as you would know can often be very rough!.


----------



## Dickyboy

No doubt about it Pompeyfan. The Tasman sea is the sea off of Sydney. There are many seas within the Pacific. The Coral, South China, Philippines and the Sea of Japan come to mind.


----------



## Joe S

reefrat said:


> A long time ago I saw swells so big in the harbour that the ferry was not visible in the troughs


that was in the mid seventies, I was working on the Baragoola on the top deck.My mate and I were ex MN so were reasonably comfortable 
but the poor passengers were in a real state.That was the year the pier across Little Manly beach was destroyed.


----------



## Dickyboy

Must be quite difficult to steer a straight course when the ferry has a bit of a roll on.


----------



## Pete D Pirate

Joe S said:


> that was in the mid seventies, I was working on the Baragoola on the top deck.My mate and I were ex MN so were reasonably comfortable
> but the poor passengers were in a real state.That was the year the pier across Little Manly beach was destroyed.


It was a big day, wasn't it?
I went over and back on the 'Bara', I think, and the main deck (inside, even) was awash on the trips that I did on her. Passengers (those that were game enough to travel) were restricted to the upper deck.

One of the other ferries on the run that day (can't remember which one - you possibly might) clouted the Manly wharf pretty hard resulting in good deal of damage to both.

They cancelled the run after that.

Cheers,
Pete.

p.s. The pier/boardwalk supporting the bathing enclosure has never been replaced.


----------



## Victor India Papa

Pete D Pirate said:


> It was a big day, wasn't it?
> I went over and back on the 'Bara', I think, and the main deck (inside, even) was awash on the trips that I did on her. Passengers (those that were game enough to travel) were restricted to the upper deck.
> 
> One of the other ferries on the run that day (can't remember which one - you possibly might) clouted the Manly wharf pretty hard resulting in good deal of damage to both.
> 
> They cancelled the run after that.
> 
> Cheers,
> Pete.
> 
> p.s. The pier/boardwalk supporting the bathing enclosure has never been replaced.


That was in May 1974. Not long after the ferry run was cancelled the Fedor Shalyapin departed Circular Quay for a 7 day cruise. NOTHING was going to stop the Russkie on that day!

This photo of her was taken from North Head as she was heading out through the heads into the Tasman Sea. I can remember the Whup! Whup! Whup! sound as the screws came out of the water as her bow went into a trough.

Cheers

Murray


----------



## Leratty

Victor India Papa, wow that is some introduction to a cruise for the passengers. Wonder how many came to dinner that evening  ?

The original old Manly ferries have some really great photos-videos in rough weather. Boy they used to roll when crossing the heads. 

Pete d Pirate, we used to sail on the harbour as boys with cherubs in the holidays & often play chicken with the ferries seeing who could cut it closest across the bows, man there were some hairy times then. Once the local minister told our parents what we were doing & we were thrashed that evening. Must say thought it was most un Christian of him.


----------



## Pete D Pirate

Leratty,
So, you were one of those F.....g I....s! - and you're still around to talk about it!

What can I say? - except, if the for'ard prop didn't get you the aft one would have.

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## Leratty

Pete D Pirate, well bugger me harsh words sir scallywags with no fear as to young to know it. Yep we were about 11-13yrs late 1950's 1960 oh so full of bravado & foolhardiness. Must say the skippers of that time I think were a tad more forgiving of youth & yachts as harbour then was no where near as crowded as it is today? As far as I know never ever complained-reported us though must have cursed a few times. 
A neighbour of ours in Mosman all those years ago was a tug skipper, Robert Jack was the son, he the father saw many a time our escapades from memory did not say anything adverse though as you say mighty dangerous. Richard


----------



## Dickyboy

Victor India Papa said:


> That was in May 1974. Not long after the ferry run was cancelled the Fedor Shalyapin departed Circular Quay for a 7 day cruise. NOTHING was going to stop the Russkie on that day!
> 
> This photo of her was taken from North Head as she was heading out through the heads into the Tasman Sea. I can remember the Whup! Whup! Whup! sound as the screws came out of the water as her bow went into a trough.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Murray


I was on her when she was the Franconia. I recall that several tons of sand were placed in No1 hold (I think) to keep her head down in heavy weather. I wonder if the sand was still in her when your photo was taken and whether it would have helped or hindered. Enough sand was put down there to warrant the use of a small bulldozer down into her to level it out. That was in NY in 1967.


----------



## Joe S

Pete D Pirate said:


> It was a big day, wasn't it?
> I went over and back on the 'Bara', I think, and the main deck (inside, even) was awash on the trips that I did on her. Passengers (those that were game enough to travel) were restricted to the upper deck.
> 
> One of the other ferries on the run that day (can't remember which one - you possibly might) clouted the Manly wharf pretty hard resulting in good deal of damage to both.
> 
> They cancelled the run after that.
> 
> Cheers,
> Pete.
> 
> p.s. The pier/boardwalk supporting the bathing enclosure has never been replaced.



If my memory serves me right that would have been the Lady 
Wakehurst. on that trip to Manly the Wakehusrt caught a wave at the heads and could not get off, it finally it slid off near Middle Head.

The inner harbour Ferries took a fair bashing as well that day. I cant remember a storm like it since I have lived in Sydney.


----------



## vmr

hi Dickyboy Great Vidio ! Always Enjoyed A Trip To Manly On The Ferries Liked The Colloroy A Great Tourist Trip Also Used To Go To A Pub Down The Causway For A Great Linch Feed !, Cheers VMR.


----------



## Dickyboy

I've only done the round trip two or three times. It's a great trip and a must for anyone who visits Sydney I think. Not only the scenery, but the history of the area is very interesting too.


----------



## Pete D Pirate

reefrat said:


> A long time ago I saw swells so big in the harbour that the ferry was not visible in the troughs


I was reading today that the swell at the heads on an 'interesting' day had been measured at 40ft.

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## Basil

ISTR that the jetcats (previous to the present ones) could continue to operate in sea states which would result in cancellation of the ferries. Anyone care to confirm or refute?


----------



## Pete D Pirate

Basil said:


> ISTR that the jetcats (previous to the present ones) could continue to operate in sea states which would result in cancellation of the ferries. Anyone care to confirm or refute?


Basil, I'm not able to give you the answer to that, one way or the other, at the moment.
I've left messages with a couple of contacts and would expect some info shortly - if only anecdotal.

What I do know is that the original jetcats - 'Bluefin', 'Sea Eagle' and 'Sir David Martin', were custom designed and built by INCAT specifically for the challenging Manly run.

I've seen them comfortably handling some pretty big swells and I, personally, would have been quite happy to have been on board.
Mind you, I had my hands full at the time handling somewhat less capable craft.

The latest generation of single hull, double-ended Manly Ferries (i.e. the 'Freshwater' class) are not as capable as their predecessors in heavy weather - leading to more frequent cancellations when the seas are up.

Edited to add: ..and besides, I reckon Sydney ferry travellers were also made of sturdier stuff back then! 

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## Dickyboy

Basil said:


> ISTR that the jetcats (previous to the present ones) could continue to operate in sea states which would result in cancellation of the ferries. Anyone care to confirm or refute?


I worked on Wightlinks "Fastcat Ryde" & "Fastcat Shanklin" Both vessels were water jets. Similar to the "Whale Watching.net" one in Sydney. We found that the water jets were no problem in heavy weather, though we wouldn't have gone out in 40 ft waves anyway. The only reason we came off the run was passenger safety, or passenger fear if you prefer it.
My biggest concern with water jets in heavy weather was ingesting flotsam, a frequent occurrence, which could, and did in leaving us powerless. In rough weather, and a clean sea the water jets worked very well.


----------

